# School principal bans Santa, Thanksgiving and Pledge of Allegiance



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*School principal bans Santa, Thanksgiving and Pledge of Allegiance*
Published December 13, 2015
New York Post
Facebook31502 Twitter0 livefyre4629 Email Print









Principal Jaela Kim, of PS 169 in Sunset Park, Brooklyn.

Santa Claus is banned. The Pledge of Allegiance is no longer recited. "Harvest festival" has replaced Thanksgiving, and "winter celebrations" substitute for Christmas parties.

New principal Eujin Jaela Kim has given PS 169 in Sunset Park, Brooklyn, a politically correct scrub-down, to the dismay of teachers and parents.

"We definitely can't say Christmas. . . "

- PTA President Mimi Ferrer

"We definitely can't say Christmas, nothing with Christmas on it, nothing with Santa," PTA President Mimi Ferrer said administrators told her. "No angels. We can't even have a star because it can represent a religious system, like the Star of David."

Kim, 33, did not return a call or e-mail seeking comment.

A memo last month from assistant principal Jose Chaparro suggested a "harvest festival instead of Thanksgiving or a winter celebration instead of a Christmas party." He urged staff to "be sensitive of the diversity of our families. Not all children celebrate the same holidays."

Ninety-five percent of the 1,600 kids at PS 169 are Asian or Hispanic.

School principal bans Santa, Thanksgiving and Pledge of Allegiance


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

lets get a huge group of people together and send her an insane amount of Christmas cards and american flags.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

P.S. 169 Sunset Park

EUJIN JAEL KIM, PRINCIPAL

4305 7 AVENUE, BROOKLYN, NY 11232
Phone: 718-853-3224
Fax: 718-633-9621

Home Page - Sunset Park School


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> P.S. 169 Sunset Park
> 
> EUJIN JAEL KIM, PRINCIPAL
> 
> ...


That's awesome Harry!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

"We can't say Santa, or Christmas and we can't have any angels".... Well how about this king ding-a-ling of all that is PC, we can't obviously call you "principal", I'm offended, and your students at the pc gates of hell learning institution should be too. It suggests a social and economical higherarcy that places you at the top and demeans your students into believing that their thoughts and ideals are not more important than what the "principal" believes. In your school, do you believe that your ideals as the "principal" are better than the students you are supposed to be serving by imposing your will apon the entire school? Do your students have to be subservient to you the "principal"? What happens if some students want to have a merry christmas wall? Are you going to pull the principal card, abide my my rules or face the consequences of the "principal"? Calling yourself principal is a micro aggression that places you in a possession of power over the students you "lead" by forcing and pushing YOUR ideals on your students because your the PRINCIPAL. I thought school was a place of learning where you teach kids to think for themselves and find their own voice? Are you snuffing that voice out their madam principal. Do you believe that by enforcing this PC nonsense that you are "protecting" your students somehow? You are only making them weaker and more sensitive. I bet if you read this you would think "that's nonsense". The point is you can always find something to get butthurt over in PC land, so why now do we feel the need to make our kids overly sensitive when the world is not going to cature to them. Fire yourself immediately, your voice is not more important, and your ideals not more valuable than the students that must serve under your PC hell and abide by your bullshit PC rules.

Sorry my kid is getting her teeth cleaned so I had some time on my hands. Rant, disengaged.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sad what one lunatic with an agenda can accomplish.*


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

My blood boils every time I see some puke face like that comes up with this crap of banning things. Kilv is right, people like her are no different than hitler. I think people like her need to be transplanted over in a place like sandland to live and realize how lucky we are to live in the good old US of A and also realize the sacrifices others have made so we can be free.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have mailed my card. It may no arrive in time, but I feel hap...no, MERRY!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The superintendent overruled her. At least someone there has a brain.



> District 15 Superintendent Anita Skop stormed in the front door at 9:50 a.m., and minutes later, two fifth-grade boys were brought to the main office to lead a recital over the public address system of the Pledge of Allegiance, teachers told The Post.


http://nypost.com/2015/12/15/sanity-wins-out-school-brings-back-santa-and-the-pledge/


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't remember anyone explaining to me that Santa is "a holiday symbol with secular dimensions”. Holidays were fun and gifts were exciting! 

Thank you PC Nazi Principal Eujin Jaela Kim for ruining winter holiday season! Poor kids are drowning in bullshit nowadays


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sanity — and Santa — have been restored at a Brooklyn public elementary school where St. Nick was banned, the Pledge of Allegiance was dropped and Thanksgiving was replaced with a “harvest festival.”

I guess the thousand's of e mails and cards did it !!!!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

She reneged. I wonder why.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

FTH said:


> I don't remember anyone explaining to me that Santa is "a holiday symbol with secular dimensions". Holidays were fun and gifts were exciting!
> 
> Thank you PC Nazi Skop for ruining winter holiday season! Poor kids are drowning in bullshit nowadays


Skop is the one who fixed it for the kids. While they still can't use religious figures in school, they can have Santa. I'm still not sure what made the principal think he was a religious figure. It would seem common sense is not a requirement for her job.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

HistoryHound said:


> Skop is the one who fixed it for the kids. While they still can't use religious figures in school, they can have Santa. I'm still not sure what made the principal think he was a religious figure. It would seem common sense is not a requirement for her job.


My mistake, I read the article too fast and mixed up the last name! I went back and edited my post to avoid it showing up in google search! Thank you HH for pointing it out!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> *Sad what one lunatic with an agenda can accomplish.*
> 
> View attachment 4244
> View attachment 4243


C'mon Kilvy, you're just PC so you can crush the puss...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Mr Scribbles said:


> C'mon Kilvy, you're just PC so you can crush the puss...


You caught me Bro. Just don't ask to see the brand on my ass or to borrow my Oakley's, BRO!

To be honest, now I'm especially glad I sent the card, it'll be like rubbing salt in her wounds!  Well, somewhat. It seems that PC is still the rule, but just not as extreme. Referring to Santa as a 'holiday symbol' is a bit discouraging, but at least the jolly old fatman isn't banned and let's face it, Santa ONLY comes at Christmas, so calling him a HOLIDAY SYMBOL would imply that you'll see him on Veteran's Day, Columbus Day, Independence Day, Martin Luther King Day*, etc. The door that was once wide open, got slammed shut and is slightly ajar once more, is at least ajar. Sometimes the past WAS much better, eh? Ho ho ho.

*Santa will visit the schools on Martin Luther King Day, but he will be African American and recite the "I have a dream" speech.

I'm not Racist, please don't accuse me of it, I just like being sarcastic and ironic.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

More like iconic buddy!


----------

